# Mailing wine?



## LanMan (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a friend in another state and we wast to 'swap wines'. 
What would be the best way to go about it?


----------



## Julie (Apr 20, 2012)

LanMan said:


> I have a friend in another state and we wast to 'swap wines'.
> What would be the best way to go about it?


 
Use UPS or Fedex, I have always had luck with UPS, do not say that it is wine, actually they shouldn't ask, I never had UPS ask me what was in the package. wrap it up real good so there is movement.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup, Ive mailed UPS and Fedex across the country several times with no issue.


----------



## LanMan (Apr 20, 2012)

So go to a UPS store, buy a box&bubble wrap, go home and fill said box and return to UPS to ship?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup, that'll work!


----------



## LanMan (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool thanks Runningwolf, Julie. I knew someone knew.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrap bottles carefully with plenty of cushion. Keep all glass away from the box surfaces. Be sure to line your box with a good plastic bag or two so that if you do accidentally end up with a broken bottle or a bottle with a popped cork, the liquid won't leak out of the box and damage other shipments. A box that is leaking an unknown liquid can cause quite a stir in the shipping system. You could get a call to identify the contents and explain why you're shipping undeclared alcohol.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 21, 2012)

good advice here. mail me a bottle too.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2012)

I use a locally owned ship it place. They ALWAYS ask what is being shipped. So YMMV there. I always declare it as "steak marinade". 

Just successfully sent a package this week of "steak marinade"


----------



## flyguy958 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a question. If a bottle of wine is put on an aircraft in an unpressurized cargo area will it not uncork?


----------



## Flem (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe most commercial aircraft cargo areas are pressurized. At least, according to my pilot son.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 21, 2012)

Mike, When should I expect the " marinade" to arrive.

BOB


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 21, 2012)

flyguy958 said:


> Just a question. If a bottle of wine is put on an aircraft in an unpressurized cargo area will it not uncork?



Generally, you do run the risk of a popped cork with any shipment unless you've done a really good job of degassing. Before I started vacuum degassing my wine, I used the methods instructed in a kit to degas. I would degas through stirring both by hand and with a drill device; I thought I was doing a good job because I stirred longer than the instructions suggest. Bottles were corked and stored for over a year. I then had to transport the wine about 1000 miles. I boxed the bottles and transported them standing up. About half the bottles pushed their corks about half way out the bottle. My guess is that the combination of gas and vibration from driving created pressure and it pushed the corks up. Once the corks were about half way out, I presume that the CO2 was able to escape past the cork because no bottles completely popped a cork. Had I transported the bottles in a sideways position, the gas wouldn't have been able to escape and the pressurized wine may have pushed the corks all the way out. I didn't have shrink caps on my bottles; they may help keep a cork from pushing. Just something to consider.


----------



## LanMan (Apr 21, 2012)

Steak marinade sounds good! Mmmm Blackberry steak marinade


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 21, 2012)

Flem said:


> I believe most commercial aircraft cargo areas are pressurized. At least, according to my pilot son.



Yeah, what flem said....I can't think of a single airliner that doesn't pressurize the cargo area. Even ups and fedex. Now some planes are better than others so minnesotamaker is right about some pressure issues. Some planes can have as high as an 8000ft cabin altitude which would be the same as flying at 8000ft unpressurized so like minnesotamaker said, residual gas could cause problems but highly unlikely. Flem, I'd be interested in hearing what your son's planes cabin altitude usually is.


----------



## Flem (Apr 22, 2012)

Steve, his Embraer 175 is pressurized to about 8000 feet.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 22, 2012)

Flem said:


> Steve, his Embraer 175 is pressurized to about 8000 feet.



Heaven help your son....he has the fly the same planes my son fixes


----------



## Flem (Apr 22, 2012)

I sure as hell hope he's a good mechanic! LOL


----------



## Arne (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a little trick I have used. I have a vacuum packer for food. I put the wine bottles in some of the vac. plastic and vac. pack em. if they would happen to leak, the liquid should stay in the bag. Arne.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyday now Bob,

You may already be a winner! 



fivebk said:


> Mike, When should I expect the " marinade" to arrive.
> 
> BOB


----------



## GreginND (Apr 23, 2012)

I usually say it's vinegar.


----------



## wood1954 (Apr 25, 2012)

*pvc*

i have uhsed 4 inch pvc with good luck pack something around your bottle so it doesn't move around and box it up


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 25, 2012)

The planes that UPS and FEDEX us are cargo type planes so they are all cargo area and also have people that are in that space to they pressurize them the same as they would a cabin.
Fedex locaction have Mailing tubes that can be cut to size. just wrap bottle in bubble wrap and put in tube and tape the ends with a little padding on each end ... works great for us.

oh ya... don't try and mail the tubes ... put them in a box


----------



## djsparrow (Apr 26, 2012)

Get a legit wine bottle mailing box from your local wine shop. This should be sturdy styrofoam in a cardboard box fit to the styrofoam forms. They come in 2-12 bottle sizes. Don't tell them it's wine, and if UPS or FedEx asks, it's "juice" which is not lying. Also, wrap the bottles in newspaper to keep them from shifting in the forms. FYI shipping booze across state borders or within certain states is illegal and they will most likely NEVER call you or care. Cheers!


----------



## DSimpson (Apr 26, 2012)

I have flown commercial with sealed and wrapped bottles in my bags several times. Never had an issue, but now I'm guaranteed a failure...


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 26, 2012)

DSimpson said:


> I have flown commercial with sealed and wrapped bottles in my bags several times. Never had an issue, but now I'm guaranteed a failure...



It is ok to personally transport the wine to most states.
UPS and FEDEX have Company policies that restrict shipments. 
FEDEX says not at all UPS says you have to be a "Partner" with a contract and they will ship for you but it costs a couple hundred dollars a year. 

Just don't try and send it USPS that is illegal.

Other wise you are golden


----------

